# Chicago area shows in November/December



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Upcoming shows in the Chicago area (that I know about, there might be others)

Nov. 28, Kankakee Country Fairgrounds, conformation only (small show)
Nov. 29, Kankakee County Fairgrounds, conformation only (small show)

Dec. 11; DuPage County Fairgrounds; conformation and obedience
Dec. 12; DuPage County Fairgrounds; conformation and rally

Dec. 18, 19, 20 Rosemont Convention Center; conformation and obedience (might be rally also) generally a big show worth attending


----------

